# Why is the Chevrolet Camaro So Hard to See Out Of?



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

> There’s a lot to like about the 2016 Chevrolet Camaro.
> 
> 
> This car is fast, engaging and gorgeous from just about every angle, but it has one potentially deal-breaking flaw. Just like the previous-generation model, outward visibility is its Achilles’ heel. You can’t see out of it.
> ...


*READ THE REST AT: Why is the Chevrolet Camaro So Hard to See Out Of? » AutoGuide.com News*


----------



## Sojercol (Nov 15, 2016)

The car looks incredible! I wonder what the percentage of glass is when compared to the Mustang and Challenger? Jon Runyan 6'7" from the Philadelphia Eagles bought one of these when they first came out!


----------

